# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  aaP NAY aj SEHRI aur AFTARI main kya khaya???

## glimmering_candle

ok tell us aaaj sehri main kya tha aur aftari main kya???

----------


## glimmering_candle

aaj maine sehri main aaloo gobbi khaya.with half parath od desi ghee :Stick Out Tongue: 
and 3 sips of tea and one glass on water!!!lol!




now it's ur turn...
abhi aftari nahi hui !

----------


## ahssas

*hmmmmmmm nice topic ...
aaj main aftari main lasi pii hai ...
aur hukmaa ...golgolaa metha metha with honey aur bhi hai ...
but its hard for every body to know it because its arabain dishes ...
called ... firyed ...*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

iftari mein aaj bohat kuch bana tha :Big Grin:  

pakoras wid chutney...fruit chaat :Big Grin:  and roti wid kofta's ka salan :Big Grin:

----------


## ahssas

*aaj main sahreei main ..
tea... bread ... butter liya tha ...*

----------


## glimmering_candle

Aaj Miane Sehri Main 2 Khajoors And Half Cup Of Tea!
Aur Aftari Main 2 Glass Of  Apple And Pomegrante's Juice:d

----------


## RAHEN

sehri mein kuch nahi kha saki...
iftari abhi tak ki nahi hai..

nice topic.

----------


## glimmering_candle

maine aak hal roti with aaloo matar :Big Grin: 
sehri mian khaya hai!

aur aftari abhi nahi hui!

----------


## RAHEN

yahan bhi iftari abhi tak nahi hoyi hai...
sehri me ne nahi ki...as i couldnot wakeup today...ma family did shukar al hamdALLAH.

----------


## friendlygal786

sehri main daal chaawal khaye...with som milk and lots of water. And some pieces of fruit
Iftari abhyi hone hai...usme pakore, fruit chat, dates hongi

----------


## RAHEN

me sehri mein uthi he nahi...i dunno kafi dino se me sehri nahi kar rahi...i should be doing...that is ba barkat.

----------

